# [Risolto] X si riavvia durante riproduzione video in KDE 4.2

## table

Ciao,

utilizzando dragonplayer, mplayer, ecc mentre mi guardo un video avviene che qualche volta X si riavvia.

La situazione si verifica spesso quando ci sono finestre che si sovrappongono al video, magari in modo parziale.

Volevo sapere se a voi era capitata la stessa cosa

----------

## randomaze

 *table wrote:*   

> utilizzando dragonplayer, mplayer, ecc mentre mi guardo un video avviene che qualche volta X si riavcia.

 

Supponendo tu volessi scrivere riavvia (un typo capita a tutti... ma in questo caso non son sicuro di aver interpretato correttamente), qual'è il device di output di mplayer? Hai provato a cambiarlo?

----------

## table

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *table wrote:*   utilizzando dragonplayer, mplayer, ecc mentre mi guardo un video avviene che qualche volta X si riavcia. 
> 
> Supponendo tu volessi scrivere riavvia (un typo capita a tutti... ma in questo caso non son sicuro di aver interpretato correttamente)

 

Riavvia, si riavvia esattamente come se utilizzassi la sequenza dei tasti Control-Alt-Backspace

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> qual'è il device di output di mplayer? Hai provato a cambiarlo?

 

device di output? cosa è?   :Shocked: 

io avvio mplayer (o anche dragonplayer) e seleziono il video da aprire, e questo funziona finché non apro una finestra, (come dolphin ad esempio) e la posiziono al di sopra del video, a quel punto si riavvia KDE

----------

## randomaze

 *table wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   qual'è il device di output di mplayer? Hai provato a cambiarlo? 
> 
> device di output? cosa è?   

 

mplayer può gestire l'output tramite vari meccanismi (ad esempio xv, opengl oppure x11... vedi link) selezionabili nel file di configurazione oppure con l'opzione '-vo'... probabilmente quando lo avvi da linea di comando ti dice anche cosa sta usando.

Prova ad avviare mplayer con l'opzione "-vo xv" o (ma é peggiore) con l'opzione "-vo x11" (ma se funziona meglio la prima) e verifica se ti da lo stesso problema.

----------

## table

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *table wrote:*    *randomaze wrote:*   qual'è il device di output di mplayer? Hai provato a cambiarlo? 
> 
> device di output? cosa è?    
> 
> mplayer può gestire l'output tramite vari meccanismi (ad esempio xv, opengl oppure x11... vedi link) selezionabili nel file di configurazione oppure con l'opzione '-vo'... probabilmente quando lo avvi da linea di comando ti dice anche cosa sta usando.
> ...

 

allora:

se lo avvio con  

```
mplayer -vo x11 FILE.avi
```

 non crasha.

se lo avvio con l'opzione xv invece sì.   :Shocked: 

Ecco quello che ottengo prima di aprire una finestra al di sopra del video   :Rolling Eyes: 

```
stealth new # mplayer -vo xv FILE.avi 

MPlayer SVN-r28450-4.3.3 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team          

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T2370  @ 1.73GHz (Family: 6, Model: 15, Stepping: 13)

Riproduco 24 - 7x10 - 17.00-18.00.avi.

Rilevato formato file AVI!            

[aviheader] Trovato flusso video, -vid 0

[aviheader] Trovato flusso audio, -aid 1

VIDEO:  [XVID]  624x352  24bpp  23.976 fps  987.8 kbps (120.6 kbyte/s)

Informazioni file multimediale:

 Software: VirtualDubMod 1.5.10.2 (build 2542/release)

==========================================================================

Apertura decoder video: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Scelto codec video: [ffodivx] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg MPEG-4)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Apertura decoder audio: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 128.0 kbit/8.33% (ratio: 16000->192000)

Scelto codec audio: [mp3] afm: mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)

==========================================================================

AO: [oss] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Inizio la riproduzione...

[mpeg4 @ 0x87e4b00]Invalid and inefficient vfw-avi packed B frames detected

VDec: configurazione chiesta dal vo - 624 x 352 (sp.col. preferito: Planar YV12)

VDec: uso Planar YV12 come sp.colore di uscita (non 0)

Movie-Aspect Ã¨ 1.77:1 - riscalo per ottenere un rapporto corretto.

VO: [xv] 624x352 => 624x352 Planar YV12

A:  33.8 V:  33.8 A-V:  0.001 ct: -0.001 811/811  6%  0%  0.9% 12 0

.....

```

non esiste un modo per debuggare il problema?

----------

## djinnZ

Se hai una ati mobility con xv X crasha anche a me di quando in quando (però non faccio testo perchè a me fglrx non dovrebbe funzionare del tutto), c'era una incompatibilità con la composite extension una volta.

----------

## table

Ho una intel con x86-video-intel driver   :Confused: 

----------

## Apetrini

Dici che usi kde 4.2, va bene. Ma al momento del crash avevi gli effetti grafici attivi?

Se si,avevi il rendering opengl attivo? Se si che modalità ? Texture From Pixmap, Fallback o Shared Memory, Direct Rendering si/no?

Se, invece usavi XRender?

Poi dovresti postare la versione del tuo kernel? E dai tuoi post non è chiaro se l'accelerazione 3d è attiva o no? glxinfo che dice?

Per ultimo ti chiedo di postare le righe di xorg.conf relative ai driver intel.

So che ti sto chiedendo un sacco di informazioni, ma da come si è avviata la discussione mi sembra che il problema sia difficile da profilare e se non fornisci abbastanza dettagli probabilmente non risolveremo mai(che già sarà difficile capire il problema con le info).

----------

## table

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Dici che usi kde 4.2, va bene. Ma al momento del crash avevi gli effetti grafici attivi?
> 
> Se si,avevi il rendering opengl attivo? Se si che modalità ? Texture From Pixmap, Fallback o Shared Memory, Direct Rendering si/no?
> 
> Se, invece usavi XRender?
> ...

 

non ho attivo nessun effetto, anche perché se cerco di attivarlo kde mi dice che non posso perché il mio xorg non lo supporta:

```
Failed to activate desktop effects using the given configuration options. Settings will be reverted to their previous values.

Check your X configuration. You may also consider changing advanced options, especially changing the compositing type
```

Xorg.conf

```
stealth ~ # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"                                

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"             

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0                  

        InputDevice "Configured Mouse"                

        InputDevice "Synaptics Touchpad"              

        InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard"             

        Option "AIGLX" "true"                         

EndSection                                            

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" 

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" 

EndSection                                     

Section "Module"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dri"   

        Load  "dbe"   

        Load  "xtrap" 

        Load  "glx"   

        Load  "GLcore"

EndSection            

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Generic Keyboard"

        Driver          "kbd"             

        Option          "XkbRules"      "xorg"

        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "it"   

EndSection                                     

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Configured Mouse"

        Driver          "mouse"           

        Option          "CorePointer"     

EndSection                                

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Synaptics Touchpad"

        Driver          "synaptics"         

        Option          "SHMConfig" "on"    

        Option          "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/psaux"

        Option          "Protocol"              "auto-dev"  

EndSection                                                  

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        HorizSync    31.5 - 1000 

        VertRefresh  58-61       

        Modeline     "1280x800_60" 83.46 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 828 -HSync +VSync

EndSection                                                                                

Section "Device"

        Option      "AccelMethod" "EXA"

        Identifier  "Card0"            

        Driver      "intel"            

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"                            

EndSection                                                 

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option  "Composite"  "Enable"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

     Group "video"

     Mode 0660

EndSection

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Poi dovresti postare la versione del tuo kernel? E dai tuoi post non è chiaro se l'accelerazione 3d è attiva o no? glxinfo che dice?
> 
> Per ultimo ti chiedo di postare le righe di xorg.conf relative ai driver intel.

 

```
stealth ~ # glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes

stealth ~ #

stealth ~ #

stealth ~ #

stealth ~ # uname -r

2.6.27-gentoo-r8

```

Ecco le versioni che ho dei pacchetti principali:

```

[I] x11-base/x11-drm

     Available versions:  20070314!s ~20071019!s ~20080710!s!t ~20090320!s!t {kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux video_cards_intel video_cards_mach64 video_cards_mga video_cards_nv video_cards_r128 video_cards_radeon video_cards_radeonhd video_cards_savage video_cards_sis video_cards_sunffb video_cards_tdfx video_cards_via video_cards_xgi}

     Installed versions:  20070314!s(21:28:56 03/08/09)(kernel_linux video_cards_intel -kernel_FreeBSD -video_cards_mach64 -video_cards_mga -video_cards_nv -video_cards_r128 -video_cards_radeon -video_cards_savage -video_cards_sis -video_cards_sunffb -video_cards_tdfx -video_cards_via)

     Homepage:            http://dri.sf.net

     Description:         DRM Kernel Modules for X11

[I] x11-libs/libdrm

     Available versions:  2.3.0 (~)2.3.1_pre20080528 (~)2.3.1 (~)2.4.1 (~)2.4.3 (~)2.4.4!t (~)2.4.5!t {debug}

     Installed versions:  2.4.5!t(17:04:46 03/04/09)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://dri.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org libdrm library

stealth ~ # eix xorg-server

[I] x11-base/xorg-server   

     Available versions:  1.3.0.0-r6 (~)1.4.2 (~)1.5.2 (~)1.5.3 (~)1.5.3-r1 (~)1.5.3-r2 (~)1.5.3-r3 (~)1.5.3-r4 (~)1.5.3-r5 {3dfx debug dmx dri hal input_devices_acecad input_devices_aiptek input_devices_calcomp input_devices_citron input_devices_digitaledge input_devices_dmc input_devices_dynapro input_devices_elo2300 input_devices_elographics input_devices_evdev input_devices_fpit input_devices_hyperpen input_devices_jamstudio input_devices_joystick input_devices_keyboard input_devices_magellan input_devices_microtouch input_devices_mouse input_devices_mutouch input_devices_palmax input_devices_penmount input_devices_spaceorb input_devices_summa input_devices_synaptics input_devices_tek4957 input_devices_tslib input_devices_ur98 input_devices_virtualbox input_devices_vmmouse input_devices_void input_devices_wacom ipv6 kdrive minimal nptl sdl tslib video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ast video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_cyrix video_cards_dummy video_cards_epson video_cards_fbdev video_cards_fglrx video_cards_geode video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i740 video_cards_impact video_cards_imstt video_cards_intel video_cards_mach64 video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_newport video_cards_nsc video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia video_cards_r128 video_cards_radeon video_cards_radeonhd video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_sunbw2 video_cards_suncg14 video_cards_suncg3 video_cards_suncg6 video_cards_sunffb video_cards_sunleo video_cards_suntcx video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vermilion video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga video_cards_via video_cards_virtualbox video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo video_cards_xgi xorg xprint}                                                                                                          

     Installed versions:  1.5.3-r5(14:41:00 03/17/09)(hal input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 nptl video_cards_intel xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -input_devices_acecad -input_devices_aiptek -input_devices_calcomp -input_devices_citron -input_devices_digitaledge -input_devices_dmc -input_devices_dynapro -input_devices_elo2300 -input_devices_elographics -input_devices_fpit -input_devices_hyperpen -input_devices_jamstudio -input_devices_joystick -input_devices_magellan -input_devices_microtouch -input_devices_mutouch -input_devices_palmax -input_devices_penmount -input_devices_spaceorb -input_devices_summa -input_devices_synaptics -input_devices_tek4957 -input_devices_tslib -input_devices_ur98 -input_devices_virtualbox -input_devices_vmmouse -input_devices_void -input_devices_wacom -kdrive -minimal -sdl -tslib -video_cards_apm -video_cards_ark -video_cards_ast -video_cards_chips -video_cards_cirrus -video_cards_dummy -video_cards_epson -video_cards_fbdev -video_cards_fglrx -video_cards_geode -video_cards_glint -video_cards_i128 -video_cards_i740 -video_cards_impact -video_cards_imstt -video_cards_mach64 -video_cards_mga -video_cards_neomagic -video_cards_newport -video_cards_nv -video_cards_nvidia -video_cards_r128 -video_cards_radeon -video_cards_radeonhd -video_cards_rendition -video_cards_s3 -video_cards_s3virge -video_cards_savage -video_cards_siliconmotion -video_cards_sis -video_cards_sisusb -video_cards_sunbw2 -video_cards_suncg14 -video_cards_suncg3 -video_cards_suncg6 -video_cards_sunffb -video_cards_sunleo -video_cards_suntcx -video_cards_tdfx -video_cards_tga -video_cards_trident -video_cards_tseng -video_cards_v4l -video_cards_vermilion -video_cards_vesa -video_cards_via -video_cards_virtualbox -video_cards_vmware -video_cards_voodoo -video_cards_xgi)                                                                                                                                                         

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/                                                                                                                             

     Description:         X.Org X servers                                                                                                                                          

stealth ~ # eix xf86-video-intel

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel

     Available versions:  [M]1.6.5 [M]1.7.4 2.1.1 (~)2.2.1 (~)2.3.2 (~)2.4.3 (~)2.5.1-r1 (~)2.6.1 (~)2.6.3 (~)2.6.3-r1 {debug dri}

     Installed versions:  2.6.3-r1(12:43:32 03/21/09)(dri -debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org driver for Intel cards

```

----------

## taber

ciao io ho lo stesso problema, ogni volta che faccio partire un video entro qualche secondo mi si riavvia automaticamente X come se premessi la combinazione Ctrl+Alt+Backspace

naturalmente anche io uso KDE4 e il visualizzatore di video è Dragonplayer

qualcuno protrebbe darmi delle dritte Grazie a tutti

----------

## darkmanPPT

ciao, anche io tempo e tempo addietro avevo questo problema.

non ricordo perfettamente come si risolse, ma so che, per esempio, in quel periodo avevo problemi con l'output XV (avevo conf male xorg.conf).

Sistemato quello e, aggiornando mplayer mi si risolse il tutto.

Per sicurezza, dai anche una occhiata con 

```
revdep-rebuild -p
```

sia mai che ci sia qualche libreria video scazzata.

altro non so consigliarti

ps: io ho una ati mobile radeon x300 e, al tempo di 'sto casino, usavo i driver fglrx. ora uso i driver open e non ho più avuto problemi.

----------

## table

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> ciao, anche io tempo e tempo addietro avevo questo problema.
> 
> non ricordo perfettamente come si risolse, ma so che, per esempio, in quel periodo avevo problemi con l'output XV (avevo conf male xorg.conf).
> 
> Sistemato quello e, aggiornando mplayer mi si risolse il tutto.

 

io xorg non lo sto usando, cioè il mio xorg.conf è vuoto e sto usando la versione 1.5.3-r5 di xorg-server

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per sicurezza, dai anche una occhiata con 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

L'ho lanciato e non ha trovato nulla purtroppo

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ps: io ho una ati mobile radeon x300 e, al tempo di 'sto casino, usavo i driver fglrx. ora uso i driver open e non ho più avuto problemi.

 

Io ho un'intel e sto usando i driver open, l'accelerazione 3d funziona (anche se accelera pochissimo   :Sad:  )

p.s. ho aperto un bug su gentoo

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *table wrote:*   

> 
> 
> io xorg non lo sto usando, cioè il mio xorg.conf è vuoto e sto usando la versione 1.5.3-r5 di xorg-server
> 
> 

 

uhm....

permettimi un ot.. cioè, sono molto dubbioso:

[ot]

non stai usando xorg, ma stai usando xorg-server.. beh.. non è la stessa cosa? (premetto che non c'ho mai capito molto di server grafici)

inoltre, son curioso, ma come fai a configurare xorg senza file di configurazione? tipo, come fai a far andare il 3d, per esempio?

sicuro di poter far a meno dello xorg.conf?

[/ot]

 :Smile: 

----------

## table

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

>  *table wrote:*   
> 
> io xorg non lo sto usando, cioè il mio xorg.conf è vuoto e sto usando la versione 1.5.3-r5 di xorg-server
> 
>  
> ...

 

Certo, chiaramente xorg è installato

```
john@stealth ~ $ eix -Ic xorg

[I] x11-base/xorg-server (1.5.3-r5@18/04/2009): X.Org X servers

[I] x11-base/xorg-x11 (7.2@13/04/2009): An X11 implementation maintained by the X.Org Foundation (meta package)
```

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [ot]
> 
> inoltre, son curioso, ma come fai a configurare xorg senza file di configurazione? tipo, come fai a far andare il 3d, per esempio?
> ...

 

Sì può fare a meno dello xorg.conf perché è hal a gestire i device al posto del vecchio "xorg.conf"

leggi questa -> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml

e questa -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-753314.html

se hai dubbi posta pure   :Wink: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

ah!

apperò... si vede che non mi documento bene  :Smile:  ehehe

sapevo del discorso dei device input, ma non sapevo funzionasse anche per la grafica. toh! 

grazie   :Wink: 

----------

## table

Ho risolto questo spinoso problema utilizzando:

```
kernel linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5

media-libs/mesa 7.3-r1

x11-base/xorg-server 1.5.3-r5

x11-base/xorg-x11 7.2

```

poi ho lanciato un:

```
emerge -C x11-drm
```

rimuovendolo anche dal world e abilitando nel kernel il supporto in built-in a drm

```
Device Drivers  --->

    Graphics support  --->

        ...

        <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  --->

            <*>   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G (i915 driver)  --->

                  <*> i915 driver

 
```

----------

## CarloJekko

grazie avevo un problema simile su un altra macchina e così facendo ho risolto...

ciao !!

----------

## table

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> grazie avevo un problema simile su un altra macchina e così facendo ho risolto...
> 
> ciao !!

 

Sì, fra l'altro con glxgears dopo quelle impostazioni i fps erano attorno ai 60 fps (identici al refresh dello schermo).

per rendere più fluido il tutto potete seguire questi brevi passaggi:

```
emerge driconf
```

lanciare l'applicazione driconf che crea un file .drirc nella home dello user:

```
john@stealth ~ $ cat .drirc

<driconf>

 <device screen="0" driver="i965">

   <application name="Default">

      <option name="force_s3tc_enable" value="false" />

      <option name="no_rast" value="false" />

      <option name="fthrottle_mode" value="2" />

      <option name="always_flush_cache" value="false" />

      <option name="always_flush_batch" value="false" />

      <option name="bo_reuse" value="1" />

      <option name="vblank_mode" value="0" />

      <option name="allow_large_textures" value="2" />

   </application>

 </device>

</driconf>

```

questo file può essere spostato in /etc/drirc per rendere le impostazioni globali x tutti gli user.

a questo punto glxgears avrà fps decuplicati:

```
john@stealth ~ $ glxgears

2766 frames in 5.0 seconds = 553.074 FPS

3007 frames in 5.0 seconds = 601.243 FPS

3014 frames in 5.0 seconds = 602.437 FPS

```

----------

